# obsessed about having Depersonalisation or derealisation .



## Emanuel (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi everyone . 

Before seven months from now i was in really good state of mind was getting good at work , improving day after day , really involved in my little world .

But when i was working i have always being thinking of my emotional problems , things that happened to me in my early to late teenage , or early adulthood , this kind of thinking was quite normal in my entire life and also for most people i think , as it helps get rid of unnecessary psychological anxiety .

Now what i have experienced is a lot of stress from a colleague in my work place .He basically felt insecure for his job position , And i was pretty much sure that he would do anything to protect his position , i am only 25 years old and he is 36 years old so it was expected .

I must say it is the first time i experience such intense psychological trauma for about seven months from the original event.

So what he did is exploited the fact that i have been thinking from time to time in the workplace , and he said inside my ear '' You are not with us in this world '', Its like he made me be persuaded that i have a depersonalization and derealisation disorder rather than that usual simple thinking i had occasionnaly in the work place .

I have been in that dp and dr state for those whole seven months without noticing it until i have discovered the trigger . During that state i felt like i have been totally brain wached , in the first days i had some sort of micropsy and macropsy , then the way i perceive life has changed , the way how i see the world , the way i see myself in this world .

I also admit that i learned a lot of things about my self , its like i have been watching my self through a screen , Its basically standard dp and dr symptoms .

Now what i would like to know is if i will get exactly how i was before ? or it will be a lifetime thing ? 

I must recall that i was just given the idea that i was having dp .

I hope i explained well .


----------



## Gelfling (Jan 28, 2016)

I can kinda relate to this, like I can get spouts of what might be depersonalisation, I could just be sitting/standing somewhere doing anything then feel like my mind gets detached from from my body almost feeling like I dont exsist, kinda feel like I'm in limbo. 
I'm not sure how long it can go on for, idk i guess it started about a year ago for me.
Its deffinately worth talking to a doctor about though
Hope this helps ^-^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are two different things going on here. One is your worry, one is his worry.

Basically, you are worrying yourself into depersonalization - the mind going too fast for the body. This needs to be brought under control, but it has left you vulnerable to bad reactions of what your coworker is doing. What he did is not right, but to dwell on it is even worse. It just added to your issues.

In this case, I would focus on your job - use the emotion from this guy to work harder.
It is going to take practice.

There is a lot of extra worry that isn't supposed to be there. This guy is just being insecure as you said.


----------



## Emanuel (Jan 27, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> There are two different things going on here. One is your worry, one is his worry.
> 
> Basically, you are worrying yourself into depersonnalization - the mind going too fast for the body. This needs to be brought under control, but it has left you vulnerable to bad reactions of what your coworker is doing. What he did is not right, but to dwell on it is even worse. It just added to your issues.
> 
> ...


hi again and thanks for your interest .

So i am just exaggerating and its not that bad ?

Also how to concentrate on my job task without thinking of past events ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Emanuel said:


> hi again and thanks for your interest .
> 
> So i am just exaggerating and its not that bad ?
> 
> Also how to concentrate on my job task without thinking of past events ?


Other people aren't thinking about past events. We hold onto them for too long.

We may be exaggerating things in our mind, not seeing things the way we think we should.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

We normally exaggerating things, its common. Your therapist will help with this, try not to take others worries also.


----------



## Emanuel (Jan 27, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Other people aren't thinking about past events. We hold onto them for too long.
> 
> We may be exaggerating things in our mind, not seeing things the way we think we should.


That's what scares me , people interact with me normally but i have that doubt about my self to the point i start to question my self in these kind of situations ;

how do i speak right now with this person ? for example .

I remember years ago around 20 or 21 sometimes when i am in crowded places or when am exposed to stares from different angles like in a classroom full of highly sociable classmates talking about whatever at anytime; this is where my panic attacks begin , i get reddish , heart beating too fast , i always need to sit in a place where i should be less noticed .

During that time , a teacher thought i have some level of autistic spectrum due to my poor social skills at the time , this idea is still in my head . And i would like from you to give some standard minimum requirements for a person to autistic spectrum , i mean at last part of the spectrum .

Now that i am 25 i can make good conversation with any type of people , but sometimes i always recall those doubts .


----------

